
3D printed objects that can connect to WiFi without electronics - fanf2
https://phys.org/news/2017-12-d-wifi-electronics.html
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15861123](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15861123)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15871960](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15871960)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15857461](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15857461)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15855076](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15855076)

